# Best year for 30' Catalina? and why...



## wingman (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll toss out another one: 

If you could have any Catalina 30, which model year(s) would you want to own and why? 

Which year(s) would you avoid, and why?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Wingman,
Pre-1988 C30s have a wood laminate keel stub, which is said to cause the "Catalina smile," and which in turn causes crevice corrosion of the keel bolts. A sailor who goes by Halakai on this forum has the whole nine yards on the problem, while another truly wise sailor (Max Munger) says the problem is somewhat exaggerated. I've decided not to give a ***k. I own a 1980 C30, and she's been a great ship. Good luck.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have an 83 and the only problem I have had has been leaking windows. I think all 30s over 15 years old have leaky windows and need to be re-bedded. Other than that, no real problems.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Was it just the 30's that had the wood keel stub? What was in the 34's and 36's?


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wingman, I think generally speaking, the C-30 is considered to be a very well designed coastal crusier that has been refined over the years, by and large to what a number of sailors wanted to see in a racer/cruiser in this size and price range. I've read that Catalina encourages consumer input. If the individual boat looks well cared for and surveys well, I would think personal preference in amenities would rule. 

Here in Florida, I would look for the wing keel version (not interested in formal racing and need the shoal draft), bimini/dodger (for my beautiful skin ), refrigeration for obvious reasons and I love the swim platform/walk thru transom (began in 1993-4 IIRC). That swim platform makes for easier boarding from the dinghy or after a swim. Oh, and dock side air, again for obvious reasons! 

If I were to get REALLY picky, I'd go with the tall rig and wing keel. The tall rig would be better for the lighter airs here in central Fl. 

Anyway, they build the things in all kinds of configurations and I've seen striped versions to one's looking like the mini weather stations you see at airports.  When you find one that suits your fancy...and surveys well, you will probably enjoy it for years to come. Oh, did I mention to have it surveyed? BTW, I learned basic keelboat sailing on a C-30 and loved the boat, so this opinion may be a little slanted. 

Bob


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Catalina improves their boats throughout the production run. I've never heard of them making a major mistake doing that.

The later in the production run, generally, the better.

I'm very happy with my 1984 C30. I like the MKII models better because I like the T shaped cockpit. I'm getting old and tired of climbing around the wheel.

That being said, I don't care much for the look of the extra ports in the MKIII, but that's just me.

In general, I'd prefer a newer one.

David


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

The hull has not changed over the years. The transom is different, certainly different materials in parts, but the hull remains almost a constant. Find one you like and can afford, have it surveyed, and if you love it, buy it. They made over 10,000 of them before they moved on to the 309, so there are a lot to choose from. Good ones usually don't last long.


----------



## Pizzaface (Nov 3, 2020)

So you would say any 1980 style is good


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

They made a lot of them, and they are generally really good boats for the price. The tall rig is much better than the standard rig, and is also much more highly sought after.


----------

